#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Civil 3D - Παραμετροποίηση αρχείου dwt

## trchatzopoulos

Εχει παραμετροποιήσει κάποιος το αρχείο .dwt του Civil 3D έτσι ώστε αυτό να συνάδει με τις Ελληνικές Προδιαγραφές; (Οδοποιία, Μηκοτομές, Διατομές κτλ)

----------


## geoneo

Και να το είχε κάνει κάποιος, μην νομίζεις ότι θα το ανέβαζε για σένα και για μένα. Θέλει πολλές μέρες δουλειά και πολλά πειράματα για να το προσαρμόσει κανείς. Αν το έκανε κάποιος, το πιθανότερο θα ήταν να το πούλαγε. Κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν ισχυρό εργαλείο για εμάς τους τοπογράφους, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Τέτοια .dwt πιθανώς να τα βρείς αν παρακολουθήσεις κάποιο σεμινάριο. Επειδή τα σεμινάρια πρέπει να είναι προσαρμοσμένα στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα, τα εκπαιδευτικά αρχεία των σεμιναρίων αυτών εμπεριέχουν κάποιο Ελληνικό dwt. Οι εταιρείες σεμιναρίων - μαθημάτων, σου παρέχουν τα εκπαιδευτικά αρχεία για να εκπαιδευτείς και έτσι μπορείς να εξάγεις το dwt από αυτά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ερώτημα συνεπώς είναι σε τι τιμή το διαθέτει κάποιος που το έχει δημιουργήσει και αν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να πληρώσουμε ένα ποσό για να το αποκτήσουμε.
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι εφόσον κάποιος είναι επαγγελματίας και αγοράζει ένα πρόγραμμα αξίας χιλιάδων δεν θα σταματήσει σε ένα ποσό, εικάζω των 50¤, που θα δώσει υπεραξία στο λογισμικό που αγόρασε και θα τον γλιτώσει από σημαντικό κόπο και χρόνο.

----------

